# How has your dog enriched your life?



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

I am really excited about the thought of getting a cockapoo this summer but also very nervous about such a life changing addition to my house!

Don't mean to be cheesy but I wanted to find out from you all how you feel your dog has enriched your life so that I can start to feel excited more than nervous!

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Eleanor


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Enriched my life in every way ... 

Cockapoos make a house a home


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

It so nice to come home and no matter how bad your day has been, u"ll always have a friendly excited friend to greet you with a wagging tail and lots of sloppy kisses, 😚😚😚😚
Good luck with your puppy



Jeanie x


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Gets you out in all weathers. Without a dog people pass you bye, but with a dog people stop & chat.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi has been with us a week and one day and already she has enriched our lives. 

- She makes me laugh
- She gives me lots of attention when I want a cuddle
- She has made me realise what a brilliant father my boyfriend Marcus will be (one day!)
- She has made me feel proud of myself for raising her so well and proud of Marcus too
- She has accentuated the silly side of myself

Have a dog is brilliant! Hard work but brilliant


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

I love my dogs so much,i cant find the words, but i will try.
they have brought so much fun and love to us. 
i love getting up at stupid times(6.30) to let them out for a pee.
i love seeing the excitment on thier cute faces when i feed them.
then i love watching them when they are zooming around the house or garden.
the pleasure they have when we go for our walks.
the cuddles on the sofa.
teaching them new things everyday.
thats how much i love my girls......and more


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

the best decision i ever made,was getting them. good luck with your new puppy.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Homecoming is a pleasure*

I agree with a previous post that coming home to butt-wiggling, excited Cockapoos is the highlight of my day. They never disappoint. Sometimes they bring gifts (a toy or a ball) as a welcome present.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Eleanor
Like you I was also very nervous about getting a dog but I have to say I think it was the best decision we made.
For us - getting a dog was about making us all a bit more active (we're all a bit addicted to our computers and gadgets!) I have a 13 yr old and a 9 yr old and they are great at walking her whenever I ask. It makes me go out for walks every day (rain or shine as I found out today!) so must have improved my health. 
My husband was the biggest doubter about getting a dog but I think he secretly loves the greeting he gets from Lolly when he gets home from work.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I have never owned a dog before, and before we got Scarlett, it was just my husband and I in our home - so there were lots of changes!

It is so wonderful to come home from work (good day or bad) and have a happy little puppy that is so excited to see you! Scarlett greets me at the door so excited that her bum goes side to side and she does a little dance lol She always has lots of kisses for me too. My husband isn't always home when I get home from work, but Scarlett always is. I asked my husband why he doesn't greet me at the door with a little dance and lots of kisses lol

There are lots of little ways that our dog has enriched our lives
- she always loves us and has lots of kisses
- she gives me someone warm to snuggle with when I work midnights and sleep during the day
- I have met more of my neighbours in the last 2 months than I did the other 2 plus years that we have lived in this house
- It is great to have someone to take care of and watch as she learns and grows

I am sure that there are many more that I can't think of right now. It has been an absolute pleasure having our cockapoo!


----------



## Chloe&Shawn (Jan 3, 2012)

Bella has enriched my life in so many ways!!
-Like the previous posts, her greeting every day after work just puts the biggest smile on my face!
-The way she looks so guilty but sooo adorable when she does something bad
-The way I have met so many new friends just with people adoring her when we are out and about
-The unconditional love. Sometimes when I get mad and yell at her and then see her again after and shes just as happy to see me it amazes me how forgiving animals are and their ability to never hold a grudge
-She's just so fun to do the simple things with that I wouldnt do without a dog like go for walks in big forests! Just went this weekend with my boyfriend and her and we had the best day!! we were able to take her off her leash and she would run ahead on the trail until we nervously would yell out "Bella!" and she would stop dead in her tracks and run right back to us- adorable!!
& soooo sooo much more!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks so far for all the lovely things you have written! They are all so lovely to read and making me feel very excited about getting a dog.

Keep them coming!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

They always listen 
They kiss and cuddle you 
They make you go out ( even if you don't really feel like it )
They make you laugh
They're warm and fluffy
You enjoy going out and buying them new toys etc
They become your babies !! LOL Hubby said the other day that I used to talk about the children but now all I'm interested in is dogs !!

My children are 27, 21, 19 and 15 so I think I'm entitled to baby my dogs !

I choose my holidays where I can take my doodles so we can go to the beach and I always buy them an ice cream !

Think I'm slightly insane but I don't care !


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

All of the above and....I have lost all my baby weight at last....I can only thank Archie for that as he loves his long walks over the fields and hills at least twice a day and I have realised I love walking and being outdoors looking at the views of our village from the top of the hill.(That hill is a killer but great for the legs ) Not so keen on him rolling in all the fox / badger poo he finds but you can't have it all!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've given this thread a lot of thought, I didn't want to rush in and go all mushy, although its obvious I will.

Definitely all of the above.... and..
Companionship in such a unique way. The bond between owner and dog starts surprisingly early on, ie the moment you bring them home.
I'm not sure if its just cockapoos, but they just love to please and want to communicate and understand - this is a two way street.
They have character and think about ways to entertain themseleves or include you in a game.

Millie loves all the family and we all love her back. She's not just a dog, but a big part of the family.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This has been so lovely to read, I've been so excited but also nervous about the commitment, It sounds just lovely, like they make you a better person too.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

By owning a dog, you will have (statistically) lower blood pressure, lower Cholesterol, be happier, live Longer, and have a higher survival rate after serious illness, and you'll also be more social.

And of course, you'll have a heating blanket. 

And a walking buddy. And a adoring gaze often directed at you. 

And a reason to run frantically screaming down the street.

Or buy new shoes. Again.

Or go out in the pouring rain. 

Or pick up, _by hand_, poo. (Ok, you can get a bag, but they're very thin you know!) 

You might even get puked on. 



But, throughout all the problems, the simply figure 'no dog < dog' pretty much sums it up. 'Try to take my dog and you will die' should also suffice if the first one isn't satisfactory.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I love my dog more than I thought possible.

I go outside even when I don't want to
I can be totally mad, or have had a bad day, and that waggly bum makes it all go away
she can make me laugh at the drop of a hat
and I am not mad when she licks my face to wake me up at 7:30 on a saturday
We try and think of things to do just so that she can come along too
WE love her to bits

She brings fun and energy and unconditional love into our lives.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

I love Cara so much she encourages me to have poo number II. But the best things are:

She helped me deal with the grief of losing my last boy dog Zeus
She is the doggy companion for my hubby with heart failure 
She loves you unconditionally
She does this gorgeous wiggly waggle thing when she's so pleased or happy .. Walking forwards for her at that point is a bit of a challenge
She makes me laugh & smile every day
I feel the warmth of her when she snuggles in
She trusts and loves me for me
She's the child I will never have
She may still be my companion when my husband isn't here
She has a love for the world - except the Hoover
I never thought I would get used to wiping a dogs bottom
She can kiss you forever
I have the cleanest ears and toes going
I have learned to appreciate the puppy burp after tea

I think I love my cockapoo xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Until a couple of years ago, I would never have imagined owning a dog but now I couldn't imagine life without one and I now want no.2! I have chatted to so many people on walks which I wouldn't have done otherwise and and even if it's just the two of us on a walk in the woods, I never feel afraid! He's such good company. I also love the way my boys and hubby love him too! They bring a real warmth to a home.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Where do I start?
We thought about getting a puppy for 2 years before we got Billy, within weeks we couldn't imagine life without him!
The wiggly bum thing on a morning is wonderful and he gets so excited as if he hasn't seen us for weeks (instead of a few hours)! 
The fact that me, hubby and our two girls are getting so much more fresh air and exercise, meeting new people and spending more quality time as a family.
Lovely cuddles for whatever reason, Billy kisses too!
I used to think people could be a bit OTT about their dogs....now we have Billy I get it that they become such a big part of your family.
Any regrets - never!! Enjoy your puppy.
H x


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

so comforting reading these posts. Like you I'm weighing up the changes a dog will make to our lives. Is the right time to get one? My husband is older than me so I feel that if we are going to get a dog we need to do so sooner rather than later. Some friends think it will be a mistake others say we should just go for it. At the end of the day we have to make the right decision for us. sometimes I get really excited and think YES a lovely addition to the family. then I get a little panic feeling - will/can I cope. Is this normal? Am I over thinking?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

tosh said:


> so comforting reading these posts. Like you I'm weighing up the changes a dog will make to our lives. Is the right time to get one? My husband is older than me so I feel that if we are going to get a dog we need to do so sooner rather than later. Some friends think it will be a mistake others say we should just go for it. At the end of the day we have to make the right decision for us. sometimes I get really excited and think YES a lovely addition to the family. then I get a little panic feeling - will/can I cope. Is this normal? Am I over thinking?


All of this is completely normal - in fact it shows how seriously you are taking the decision. Don't pay too much attention to others and just make the right choice for yourself and your family. I say go for it....you won't regret it!
H x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bailey has only been our lives for 3 days and he has brought so much fun and laughter along with him, i love that he's so mischeavious already and that he snuggles up on the sofa with my 3 yr old daughter (she cannot keep the smile off her face) it is so lovely to see.
I love that he's fitted in with our daily life already(along with our 4yr old bulldog layla)
I love how curious he is and how he barks when the phone rings, and runs when the hoover goes on.
And i'm pretty sure within the next couple of weeks that my list will be as long as my arm.

Leanne x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

tosh - we are elderly, and had never had a dog before - all I can say is, if you have the time to give a puppy - go for it. Teddy has changed our lives for the better and I have never regretted for one minute getting him. I am sure you would be the same. My Oh is not able to walk far but he enjoys getting out for a ball throwing session in the park. That would never have happened, pre-cockapoo and I always have a keen walking companion in Ted when others can't be bothered!


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Tressa said:


> tosh - we are elderly, and had never had a dog before - all I can say is, if you have the time to give a puppy - go for it. Teddy has changed our lives for the better and I have never regretted for one minute getting him. I am sure you would be the same. My Oh is not able to walk far but he enjoys getting out for a ball throwing session in the park. That would never have happened, pre-cockapoo and I always have a keen walking companion in Ted when others can't be bothered!


Thanks Tressa...I'll keep everyone posted on how things go


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

Hfd said:


> All of this is completely normal - in fact it shows how seriously you are taking the decision. Don't pay too much attention to others and just make the right choice for yourself and your family. I say go for it....you won't regret it!
> H x


I do tend to take things a little too seriously..endless research and sometimes I think i talk myself out of things. I used to be so relaxed before - would like to find a little of my younger self again!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

tosh said:


> so comforting reading these posts. Like you I'm weighing up the changes a dog will make to our lives. Is the right time to get one? My husband is older than me so I feel that if we are going to get a dog we need to do so sooner rather than later. Some friends think it will be a mistake others say we should just go for it. At the end of the day we have to make the right decision for us. sometimes I get really excited and think YES a lovely addition to the family. then I get a little panic feeling - will/can I cope. Is this normal? Am I over thinking?


I totally agree. I keep having mini panics!

Thanks for all your wonderful overwhelmingly positive comments, it has made me feel that getting a dog is the right thing to do.

The only thing that I am really worried about and keep coming back to is how my two cats will cope (I type this as my rapidly growing British Shorthair 10 month old lies across me!). They are indoor cats although when we move will have access to an enclosed garden. They are a bit nervy with visitors although usually come around after a bit. It breaks my heart to think of them being terrified by a puppy. They are however very young (will have only just turned 1 when we get a puppy) and I am hoping that eventually they will adjust. All I can do is try and see what happens.....


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

tosh said:


> so comforting reading these posts. Like you I'm weighing up the changes a dog will make to our lives. Is the right time to get one? My husband is older than me so I feel that if we are going to get a dog we need to do so sooner rather than later. Some friends think it will be a mistake others say we should just go for it. At the end of the day we have to make the right decision for us. sometimes I get really excited and think YES a lovely addition to the family. then I get a little panic feeling - will/can I cope. Is this normal? Am I over thinking?


I too went through a lot of soul searching, wondering whether I was making the right decision. My husband was against it, saying we've only just got our freedom now that the boys were late teens/early twenties. He thought it would spoil our spontaneity to just pack up and do things. My argument, was what real spontaneity do we really do, the majority of things we do are planned. And if need be we can plan to have a dog looked after for the day.

Other people, including dog owners kept saying, don't do they are such a tie. And you have to go walking in all weathers regardless of whether you want to or not.

Well, I can safely say none of these negative arguments hold up. Hubby is totally besotted with Millie and he loves her joining in. He's upset with the National Trust because they are not as dog friendly as they ought to be - something he'd never have even thought of before 

I don't find Millie a tie at all. She's such lovely company. But I do work from home and couldn't have imagined getting a dog if I worked away from the house for too many hours.

Walking in all weathers has actually been fine. In fact its rather fun having to go out in wind, rain & snow. Knowing that you'd be missing out the fresh air and the elements. Only a dog walker would understand this.


----------

